# Navy



## Babba (13 Sep 2004)

Hello does the navy have a SF force of some wut.. like ex: the u.s has the navy seals.. do we have anything like that    and is the navy getting any new ships and getting subs


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Sep 2004)

This is covered throughout if you use the search function you will find a lot of these have been answered before.



> does the navy have a SF force of some wut.. like ex: the u.s has the navy seals.. do we have anything like that


No...and no marines either.



> is the navy getting any new ships and getting subs


Tes looks like the AORs will be replaced by the JSS in a few years...OPVs are being considered as is a common surface combatant to replace both the 280s and CPFs around the 2020 time frame. We have leased 4 Updolder Class SSKs and we are in the process of reactivating them and bringing them up to Canadian standards.


----------



## Babba (13 Sep 2004)

ok thanks.. how do you become an navy diver. im 15 years old just starting to look into a career in the navy or army.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Sep 2004)

To become a ships team diver you volunteer for it. Its a secondary duty


----------



## Babba (13 Sep 2004)

ok thanks cool. maybe i will look into a career with the navy


----------



## Babba (13 Sep 2004)

oh and any info on a combat diver.. do the combat divers do all the other diving stuff.. or just train for combat diving? thanks again


----------



## Neill McKay (14 Sep 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> To become a ships team diver you volunteer for it. Its a secondary duty



There are also two dedicated diving trades: clearance diver and port inspection diver (reg and reserve respectively).  (The names may have changed, as they seem to from time to time.)


----------



## Neill McKay (14 Sep 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> No...and no marines either.



There are sailors in JTF 2, though.



			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Tes looks like the AORs will be replaced by the JSS in a few years...OPVs are being considered as is a common surface combatant to replace both the 280s and CPFs around the 2020 time frame. We have leased 4 Updolder Class SSKs and we are in the process of reactivating them and bringing them up to Canadian standards.



I understood that the OPV was intended to fill roles that don't necessarily require something the size of a CPF, but do require an offshore capability beyone what an MCDV can provide.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Sep 2004)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> There are also two dedicated diving trades: clearance diver and port inspection diver (reg and reserve respectively).   (The names may have changed, as they seem to from time to time.)


Agreed but he never specified so I went with the basics.



> There are sailors in JTF 2, though.


But they are not marines, there is a difference. there is also Air Force but you would not compare them to the PJs of the USAF.



> I understood that the OPV was intended to fill roles that don't necessarily require something the size of a CPF, but do require an offshore capability beyone what an MCDV can provide.


Yes and I also said that this program/proposal was in addition to the new surface combatant down the road.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson (14 Sep 2004)

Combat Divers are Army. 

You must Be Engineer Qualified And ThenBe Fit Enough For the Course. Then get a Spot ( A Highly Requested Course )

They Do Engineer tasks in An Aquatic Enviroment


----------



## Neill McKay (15 Sep 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> But they are not marines, there is a difference.



Of course.  I was speaking with ref. to the original poster's question on special forces and SEALs, naval JTF2 members being perhaps the closest Canadian equivalent to having a naval special forces outfit.  Poor quoting on my part, it appears.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Sep 2004)

There should be a rule where people aren't allowed to hear about the JTF unless they have atleast 2 years in the forces.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Sep 2004)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> Of course.   I was speaking with ref. to the original poster's question on special forces and SEALs, naval JTF2 members *being perhaps the closest Canadian equivalent to having a naval special forces outfit*.   Poor quoting on my part, it appears.



JTF-2 has members from the Navy, that *does not* mean they form a naval compnent within JTF-2.


----------



## Scott (15 Sep 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> There should be a rule where people aren't allowed to hear about the JTF unless they have atleast 2 years in the forces.



LMAO - Good one!


----------



## chief_of_da_fence (15 Sep 2004)

Babba said:
			
		

> Hello does the navy have a SF force of some wut.. like ex: the u.s has the navy seals.. do we have anything like that     and is the navy getting any new ships and getting subs



The Navy has a naval bording team on each ship. it is not a trade . on a ship you still do your primary trade but if required as a member of a team you may be called apon to do an unaposed or aposed bording . cool stuff .you can be armed with MP5. remington 870 with folding cobat stock. sig saur p229. .


----------



## MJP (15 Sep 2004)

> Insert Quote
> Quote from: Ghost778 on Today at 10:40:48
> There should be a rule where people aren't allowed to hear about the JTF unless they have atleast 2 years in the forces.
> 
> ...



They do, but you missed the point/joke.


----------



## chief_of_da_fence (15 Sep 2004)

MJP said:
			
		

> They do, but you missed the point/joke.




 ;D lol i missed it lol


----------



## chief_of_da_fence (15 Sep 2004)

chief_of_da_fence said:
			
		

> The Navy has a naval bording team on each ship. it is not a trade . on a ship you still do your primary trade but if required as a member of a team you may be called apon to do an unaposed or aposed bording . cool stuff .you can be armed with MP5. remington 870 with folding cobat stock. sig saur p229. .



bording part video 

http://www.combatcamera.dnd.ca/video/!2003/arabian_gulf/vid_apollo_e.htm


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Sep 2004)

chief_of_da_fence said:
			
		

> The Navy has a naval bording team on each ship. it is not a trade . on a ship you still do your primary trade but if required as a member of a team you may be called apon to do an unaposed or aposed bording . cool stuff .you can be armed with MP5. remington 870 with folding cobat stock. sig saur p229. .



Actually its a Sig Sauer _P225_ not P229. I wish though.


----------



## chief_of_da_fence (15 Sep 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Actually its a Sig Sauer _P225_ not P229. I wish though.



you are correct .. note to self check twice post once :threat:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Sep 2004)

LOL I hope I am, as thats all I did the the Gulf for _Augmentatio_n and _Apollo_.


----------



## Neill McKay (15 Sep 2004)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> JTF-2 has members from the Navy, that *does not* mean they form a naval compnent within JTF-2.



Good God, we could be at this for years.

The OP asked if there were any special forces in the navy.  I suspect he doesn't realise that "the navy" isn't a service of its own anymore, but is part of the Canadian Armed Forces.  He's asking with a view to a career, and that part of his question boils down to "can I join the navy and be a special forces operator?" -- or so I took it to be.

The answer is that there is no naval (or other element-specific) special forces outfit in Canada, but people in the navy may serve in JTF2.  That would be the nearest equivalent to being a Canadian "SEAL".

All cleared up?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Sep 2004)

Good God, we could be at this for years.Gee I wonder whose fault that is?  :



> The OP asked if there were any special forces in the navy.   I suspect he doesn't realise that "the navy" isn't a service of its own anymore, but is part of the Canadian Armed Forces.


Yes but to the layman when you say navy/air force/army they can get their minds wrapped around that not the tail spin you are starting.



> He's asking with a view to a career, and that part of his question boils down to "can I join the navy and be a special forces operator?" -- or so I took it to be.
> 
> The answer is that there is no naval (or other element-specific) special forces outfit in Canada, but people in the navy may serve in JTF2.   That would be the nearest equivalent to being a Canadian "SEAL".


Which ended up you confusing the issue even more, the question was more then adequately answered.



> All cleared up?


Shouldn't have had to even been confused it was a straight forward question given a straightforward answer.


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Sep 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Good God, we could be at this for years.
> Gee I wonder whose fault that is?   :



Yours for picking apart every sentence I write, and mine for not ignoring it from the outset.



			
				Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Shouldn't have had to even been confused it was a straight forward question given a straightforward answer.



The lad asked if you can join the navy and be in special forces, and you said "no".  Well, you can, insofar as JTF2 is a special forces outfit.  That's all I was trying to clear up.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Sep 2004)

> Hello does the navy have a SF force of some wut.. like ex: the u.s has the navy seals.. do we have anything like that    and is the navy getting any new ships and getting subs



NM this is Babba's original post..."does the navy have a SF Force"which means under naval control. Its a pretty straightforward question. I replied, and you then you rambled on and on. There is no naval special operations unit that answers to the CMS and the last I checked JTF2 answered to the CDS and the PMO. As for me picking apart every sentence you write, when you pass out such confusing and erroneous answrs you are damn right I will pick apart everything you write.


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Sep 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> NM this is Babba's original post..."does the navy have a SF Force"which means under naval control. Its a pretty straightforward question. I replied, and you then you rambled on and on. There is no naval special operations unit that answers to the CMS and the last I checked JTF2 answered to the CDS and the PMO. As for me picking apart every sentence you write, when you pass out such confusing and erroneous answrs you are damn right I will pick apart everything you write.



Okay buddy.


----------



## NavyGrunt (16 Sep 2004)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> JTF-2 has members from the Navy, that *does not* mean they form a naval compnent within JTF-2.



This is important relating to the original question. 

Does the navy have special forces. ANSWER:NO
Is there navy personnel in JTF- ANSWER:yes

But the guys in JTF arent filling a Navy role. The kid is 15 Neill. You have to tailor your response to your audience. He is looking at a career in the Navy. Not serving in the Navy for years before trying out for a team that will take him to central canada. There are sailors in JTF there is not JTF in the Navy. Therefore Ex. is right and whether you feel like admitting it- you are wrong.


----------



## Neill McKay (16 Sep 2004)

Aaron White said:
			
		

> Therefore Ex. is right and whether you feel like admitting it- you are wrong.



Life is far too short for me to spend any more of it defending my posts in this thread, beyond saying that my only purpose was to provide a bit more information than others had provided.  That, I think, is a reasonable enough thing to do on an Internet forum.

If you think anything I've said in this thread is wrong, please quote it now.  If not, that's my last word in this thread.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Sep 2004)

> If you think anything I've said in this thread is wrong, please quote it now.  If not, that's my last word in this thread


Hmmm....look at everything I quoted you on and you pretty much get the idea.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Sep 2004)

Ummm yeah ok.


----------



## Cloud Cover (16 Sep 2004)

Ok NM, you have made your point, such as it is. It's time to flash up and move on .. but please remeber many of the visitors of this site are quite young or impressionable, we all have a duty to use a degree of precision in our posts when stating facts so there is nothing erroneous or misleading. If you are stating an opinion, say so, if you are stating a fact, say so and please at least offer references of same. Thx.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Sep 2004)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> The OP asked if there were any special forces in the navy.  I suspect he doesn't realise that "the navy" isn't a service of its own anymore, but is part of the Canadian Armed Forces.



Is this even true?  I thought the move back to distinctive uniforms, and the fact that LFC calls itself the "army" does mean we have seperate services in some sense.


----------

